# Jailbreaker mon ipad 1, comment faire ?



## potter (9 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,



J'ai actuellement deux Ipad, y compris le tout premier Ipad en 64 GB que j'utilise à la maison, or plus aucune application courante n'est compatible. Je ne peux pas voir la télé, je ne peux plus rien en faire. Internet buggue tout le temps.



J'aimerais pouvoir installer quelques applications plus récentes, je ne vois pas d'autre solution que de Jailbeaker pour mettre un OS plus moderne, j'ai vu un reportage dans lequel l semblerait que c'était faisable sur l'Ipad 1.



Savez vous comment faire ?

L'idée est d'avoir un ipad pour la maison, simple, avec des applications de base quoi, Bouygues TV pour la télévision, quelques applications de cuisine, youtube.

Pendant un moment je me demandais si je ne pourrai pas l'utiliser pour une chose dédiée comme commander le thermostat de la chaudière, mais je ne sais pas faire lol.




Merci !


----------



## AngryKiller (12 Août 2017)

Utilise redsn0w: http://www.iphonehacks.com/download-redsn0w


----------

